# Making Tren for your furry friends...



## heavyiron (Apr 22, 2010)

I have always felt that it was inhumane to inject cattle with pellets. I mean, how would you feel if someone shot pellets in your ear?

I decided that the best thing to do for my furry cattle friends would be convert these huge pellets to an injectable. I love animals and think it is the right thing to do, so here is an example of a more friendly Trenbolone treatment for your animals.

http://forums.musculardevelopment.co...ad.php?t=53822

Here is where the farmers in my area buy their finaplix

http://www.allivet.com/Finaplix-h-10...FSEgDQodgHIYnA

And here is where I would buy the kits if I was going to help out my 4 hoofed friends.

http://www.finafast.com/catalog/Fina_Kits-18-1.html


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 22, 2010)

The following conversion is based on 2 carts of Tren Pellets with comes to a 4 gram kit. For the conversion, you will need the following:


2 Carts Finaplix
.8mL BA (Gives 2% overall volume)
7.2mL BB
30mL Sterile Oil (I used grape seed oil I sterilized myself).
2 Sterile jars with lids or large vials
Coffee Filter
Funnel
1 sterile 40 to 50mL vial
2x3mL syringes
2x18g needles
1x21g needle
Sterile blunt instrument to bust pellets up with
.22 or .45um Whatman filter (I used a .45)
Open your tren packages and remove the carts.







Find something small to poke the pellets out with. I used a paperclip that I bent into a straight line, and it worked very well.






Take on of the glass jars or open vial, and push all of the pellets into it using your device (mine was the aforementioned paperclip).


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 22, 2010)

Once all of your pellets are in there, take your sterile blunt object, and break down the pellets. You should be able to get it down to a fairly fine powder. Remember that the finer it is, the faster the process is to complete. I used a strong metal spoon for this.
















Now, get your BB, BA, one syringe, an 18g needle, and sterile oil ready.






Measure .8mL BA, 7.2mL BB and squirt it into the powder. Then, measure out 28mL of oil and place that in the jar as well. Take the other 2mL of sterile oil and place that in your syringe. This is for purging the Whatman filter later on so that no precious tren is wasted.






Seal the lid of the jar. If you wish to accelerate the breaking down of the powder into suspending into the oil/BA/BB mixture, place it in a bowl of hot water like I have done. It's advisable to change and swirl every 20 to 30 minutes if you're wanting to do this quickly. I used boiling water to heat it up that extra little bit.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 22, 2010)

After the first few swirls, it will look like this from the bottom. This shows that it is not fully broken down.






Once it is fully dissolved, you're want to grab the other jar, the funnel, and the coffee filter. Now, I did get a bit ahead of myself on this one, so I don't actually have pictures of the actual filtration. However, here is what I did.

Take the jar with the lid on it, and puncture the lid with a knife or screwdriver. You want to make a hole that will firmly hold the funnel.

Once the funnel is secure, you can put the coffee filter in it. From there, poor the tren mixture in after swirling, leaving the jar or vial upside down in the funnel if possible so that every last drop is allowed to be filtered. 

Once everything has drained, and the filter is wet with no visible oil still draining, put on a pair of gloves (or clean your hands really good) and squeeze out the filter into the funnel, taking care to not turn the filter upside down. We want to keep the gooey fillers and crap out of the mixture, as this will save you Whatman's. If you like wasting money, don't prefilter.  

All of the above steps work best if the oil is hot when starting the prefilter process.






Now, you're going to need your other syringe, 18g needle, 21g needle, sterile vial, and Whatman. It's also helpful to place the filtered mixture in that jar with the "holy" lid in a bowl of boiling water to heat the oil, as the thinner the oil the easier it is to filter.






Place an 18g needle on the end of the Whatman filter, and insert into the sterile vial. Then vent the vial with the 21g needle so that air can escape easily. This will make filtering much easier.






Take the syringe with another 18g needle on it, and then draw oil up into it from the jar.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 22, 2010)

Cap the needle and then place the syringe on the end of the Whatman. 

Now comes everyones favorite part - the filtering! If you push too hard, you'll blow the Whatman, and not hard enough nothing will go through. Keep a tight grasp on the bottom of the Whatman and the "T" grips on the syringe as it's happened to me many times where the amount of pressure being placed on the syringe plunger exceeds the force I'm holding the T grip with, and the end of the syringe will pop out of the Whatman. I lost 3mL of tren like that tonight.






After you're done filtering, you have a dilemma to face - to bake or not to bake? Baking will provide that extra bit of sterility, as anything over 200F will kill off any bacteria, but also poses the possible issue of oxidizing the tren which can decrease potency. With BA in the mix you should be fine, however, go with what makes you more comfortable. I chose not to bake this time as I was very careful throughout the process, and things went smoothly.

Your finished product should come out to be a nice golden color, such as this.






There you are! You've just made tren, and it was damn easy.

This conversion makes 40mL of tren at 100mg/mL. I know you're thinking that there was only 38mL of liquid involved, however don't forget about the tren powder, which comes out to 2mL of total volume.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 22, 2010)

VERY good info heavy, nice pics too.  Thanks for sharing.


/V


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 22, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> VERY good info heavy, nice pics too. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> /V


I agree thats awesome. It looks pretty simple. But knowing me I'll fuck it up somehow. I can feel the abscess already.
Ahem... I mean my severly underweight cow can feel it already


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 22, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Ahem... I mean my severly underweight cow can feel it already






/V


----------



## Supermans Daddy (Apr 22, 2010)

I bet that cow would really enjoy that conversion even more by turn'n those pellets into " Tren Crystals ". I think those underweight cows would just LOVE that. They may really " jump over the Moon "!!!  LOL


----------



## weldingman (Apr 22, 2010)

looks yummy


----------



## Saney (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't think i could do this


----------



## Dusters (Apr 22, 2010)

Great posts...Thanks!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 22, 2010)

Saney said:


> I don't think i could do this


 Pretty sure your retarded ass couldnt you'd fuck up chocolate milk


----------



## Kathybird (Apr 22, 2010)

Dumb question... is there really discomfort ... for the "furry friends" ... by just using the pellets as they were intended?


----------



## HeavyBomber (Apr 22, 2010)

Kathybird said:


> Dumb question... is there really discomfort ... for the "furry friends" ... by just using the pellets as they were intended?



lol

oh tons dude... ever try using one of those guns on _your_ ear. Trust me on this one lol


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 22, 2010)

great post but i doubt that half the people here could pull that off..
most want it already made....


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 22, 2010)

The guy who made that batch kinda made it more complicated than need be. A small food processor will turn tren pellets into a very fine powder in under 1 minute. This will speed up the dissolving process.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 22, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> The guy who made that batch kinda made it more complicated than need be. A small food processor will turn tren pellets into a very fine powder in under 1 minute. This will speed up the dissolving process.



mortar/pestal also


----------



## weldingman (Apr 22, 2010)

dg806 said:


> mortar/pestal also


 
smart^


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 22, 2010)

Can some one show me the WAY I cant see the thread I've been blinded by the LIGHT


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 22, 2010)

dg806 said:


> mortar/pestal also


 Once you use a small food processor you will throw away your mortar and pestal...


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 22, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Once you use a small food processor you will throw away your mortar and pestal...


 I got one of those damn infomercial Magic Bullet deals my wife bought bet it would work real good for that though.  Dont know she uses it for cooking tho I dont really need buff bearded daughters.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 22, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> I got one of those damn infomercial Magic Bullet deals my wife bought bet it would work real good for that though. Dont know she uses it for cooking tho I dont really need buff bearded daughters.


 Run it through the dishwasher when you are finished...


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 22, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> run it through the dishwasher when you are finished...


 lol


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 22, 2010)

the Capt prefers to snort his fina, as God intended him to

GYCH!


----------



## stump (Apr 25, 2010)

Great info!


----------



## angelo212 (Apr 25, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Pretty sure your retarded ass couldnt you'd fuck up chocolate milk





Holy fuck! My monitor got a mouthful of oatmeal all over it. That was freaken funny.


----------



## juggernaut (Apr 25, 2010)

I gotta do this!


----------



## CG (Apr 25, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> I got one of those damn infomercial Magic Bullet deals my wife bought bet it would work real good for that though.  Dont know she uses it for cooking tho I dont really need buff bearded daughters.



Hahaaa yeah, no one needs that


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 26, 2010)

This is not very nice...


----------



## weldingman (Apr 26, 2010)

Heavy I think ur a fucking meth head, just teasing bitch, lol, great info, but I already knew how to do that, give me something new, not them, me, like pure powder.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 26, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Heavy I think ur a fucking meth head, just teasing bitch, lol, great info, but I already knew how to do that, give me something new, not them, me, like pure powder.


 Yeah, I can do a powder thread. I will dig something up in the morning...


----------



## G3 (May 5, 2010)

Sorry about the dumb question but what is BB and BA?


----------



## angelo212 (May 5, 2010)

guybb3 said:


> Sorry about the dumb question but what is BB and BA?




Benzyl Alcohol
Benzyl Benzoate


----------



## santiagr (May 6, 2010)

what is the difference between component T-H and Fina-H???


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 6, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Yeah, I can do a powder thread. I will dig something up in the morning...


 
dig up that powder thread nigga


----------



## heavyiron (May 8, 2010)

The Situation said:


> dig up that powder thread nigga


 Done


----------



## Dark Geared God (May 8, 2010)

angelo212 said:


> Benzyl Alcohol
> Benzyl Benzoate


 
well most would ask where to get the BA BB from...
i know that qestions coming


----------



## Supermans Daddy (May 8, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Heavy I think ur a fucking meth head, just teasing bitch, lol, great info, but I already knew how to do that, give me something new, not them, me, like pure powder.



Hey Big Homey, I have a bunch of info about powders and different ways to compose them. If you'd like perhaps I can be of help. I always hear people say stuff thats just funny to me, like a guy told me he couldn't get his EQ " POWDER" to stay in solution. EQ.......POWDER in 86 degrees ?  LOL I'm sure as much experience as you already have you've seen a gang of powders. HOWEVER maybe I can be of help in explain'n different "Grades" of powders and how they react. ALSO I keep say'n this but it appears no ones either interested or just trip'n bout doin it. But Crystal Tren is some of the FINEST Tren compound you can come by. Not like any Tren A you may have done ever before, I promise you that. True Talk !! Lemme know I'd be happy to provide some more " light" for the Light and the Way.

Peace and Love


----------



## sambolovesit (Jun 27, 2011)

*sweeet as mate*

thankyou for the pics awesome step by step...ican get finiplix h i will just have to order another guys pics have caustic soda or lye in it also antifreeze this freaks me the fuk out ...yours just used the ba and bb right ??? cos aussie land doesnt have a wally fukin mart..just one other thing i can gat revelon from the local farm shop this also contains 200mg of tren but is liquid..  but as its for the female heffers it also contains oestridal ..icant remember how to spell exactly but im sure thats estrogen..any advice on that as its there now and i wanna play


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Aug 18, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> The guy who made that batch kinda made it more complicated than need be. A small food processor will turn tren pellets into a very fine powder in under 1 minute. This will speed up the dissolving process.


 can you use something smaller like a coffee grinder? and wouldnt you loose some powder?


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 18, 2011)

yes and no


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Aug 18, 2011)

heavyiron said:


> yes and no


 thx heavy. great info bro.


----------

